# Bridging issues



## rosorio (Oct 25, 2019)

I have a box with 3 interfaces, let's call them if0 if1 and if2.
if0 is the main interface to access the lan and the internet (@)
if1 has nothing connected on it
if2 has a laptop with dcp client

On the lan I can access a computer on vlanx with a dhcp server
on the box I create a vlan interface (vlanx) attached to if0, vlanx can get an ip and access the computer.
if I create the bridge 1 (br1) the laptop can't get an ip address neither ping the box with a static one. I can see ARP and bootd request from laptop to compute in if2, br1 and vlanx, but not the responses. On the computer I can see the queries and responses.

If I destroy bridge0 (br0) everithing start working again, laptop got an IP and access the computer through vlanx.




Any explanation ?


----------

